# RF 20/25 mill



## 1Fitch (Jun 16, 2015)

I have been milling parts on my Sherline mill for a few years now.  I am still quite a beginner.  I am looking for a larger bench type milling machine and found an RF 20/25 mill/drill in the local Craigs List ads.  I am fully aware of the shortcomings of this mill/drill.  The mill does include a stand and a knockoff  (Chinese) Kurt vise.  The mill does still have the cosmolene on it.  Does $800 sound like a reasonable price for this package?  Thanks for your input.

Paul


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 16, 2015)

1Fitch said:


> I have been milling parts on my Sherline mill for a few years now.  I am still quite a beginner.  I am looking for a larger bench type milling machine and found an RF 20/25 mill/drill in the local Craigs List ads.  I am fully aware of the shortcomings of this mill/drill.  The mill does include a stand and a knockoff  (Chinese) Kurt vise.  The mill does still have the cosmolene on it.  Does $800 sound like a reasonable price for this package?  Thanks for your input.
> 
> Paul


model number and equipment would help


----------



## Silvergoose (Jun 16, 2015)

1Fitch, is the machine under power? If not can it be connected long enough to check the condition? Is this a new machine?,(should have been the first question).
I have had my mill/drill for many years and the unit works well in my world. Check out the forum many of these units are working and some have been modified to run with CNC controls. 

I paid $600.00 with stand 8 years ago( floor model).

Good luck


----------



## GLCarlson (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't quite figure out what you're looking at. For a round column mill, depending on age and condition, this could be a good to very good price. Square column: unbelieveable deal. If it's been in storage (very low hours), or better yet, unused, 800  bucks is a screaming deal. Just because it's covered in grease doesn't  mean much- look it over, check the ways, etc.

Most likely wear item: the x/y bronze nut under the table. Grizzly used to sell a replacement that'd work. So- check backlash on the motion, and absolutely run it under power. 

Remember that these round column mills are a bit of a pain to keep aligned.


----------



## 1Fitch (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys.  I took the plunge today and purchased the mill.  Getting it to my house will happen soon I hope.  I will have to borrow an engine crane and pickup to get that part.  I think I will like the machine and I will give you guys an update when I get it home and get it running.

Paul


----------



## Silvergoose (Jun 26, 2015)

1Fitch, You are going to love the new mill. I might suggest checking on E-Bay for some machine mounts. These will isolate and help to level the machine.

I bought some pads for my mill and the machine is smooth and level.

Good Luck


----------



## Silvergoose (Jun 26, 2015)

1Fitch, You are going to love the new mill. I might suggest checking on E-Bay for some machine mounts. These will isolate and help to level the machine.

I bought some pads for my mill and the machine is smooth and level.

Good Luck


----------



## 1Fitch (Jul 9, 2015)

Silvergoose, the stand came with the machine mounts.  I just started my first modification to the machine.  The other night I was machining and I experienced some movement of the headstock.  The two bolts that lock it down really need to be tight.  To solve the problem I ordered a couple of 9/16"-18 fine thread bolts, with nuts and washers to remedy the problem.  Fine thread gives more clamping force with less torque (did I word this right?)  I did first see the idea for replacing the bolts on this site..

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/rong_fu_rf_25_mill.htm

But ordered the following instead..

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0152505
https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/11140998
https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/36462


Thoughts?

Paul


----------

